# Simplest no frills/no fuss RTA



## ddk1979 (10/2/17)

Anyone have recommendations for the simplest (i.e. vaping-for-dummies) RTA ???

Now I now that many people have in the past recommended the Serpent Mini, but I've read the Serpent Mini thread on the forum and it seems to me that quite a few people have struggled with it, so I don't think I want to go that route.

So, can you recommend the SIMPLEST RTA with a juice capacity of AT LEAST 3ml.

.


----------



## Yagya (10/2/17)

Smok big baby beast..if all else fails then you can pop in the ready-made coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/17)

Serpent Alto. Boom!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/17)

Thanks @Yagya and @Rob Fisher.
The Alto seems a little bit light on juice capacity and it's a dual coil atty. I think that starting out, it would be better to try single coils though.

.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/2/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for the simplest (i.e. vaping-for-dummies) RTA ???
> 
> Now I now that many people have in the past recommended the Serpent Mini, but I've read the Serpent Mini thread on the forum and it seems to me that quite a few people have struggled with it, so I don't think I want to go that route.
> 
> ...


Augvape Merlin, the original not the mini, @JakesSA had them at a good price, 23mm width so barely any overhang on small mods, single coil with an offset velocity style deck, airflow is like the serpent mini 22 plus comes with an airflow reducer screw for mtl, has juice flow control, fool proof to wick and one of the nicest included drip tips with any rta I've come across, it's top fill and holds 3.5mls of juice, very similar to the Geekvape Ammit but the Ammit guzzles juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

I hear you @ddk1979
Nice thread

The funny thing with a lot of the tanks I have tried is that each one has its quirks and some of them take quite a while to figure out. Either to prevent the odd dribble or for it to wick perfectly.

I also find that each one has its own kind of sweet spot area in terms of coil size, power and airflow. Stay in the range of that sweet spot and its good. Veer off too much and it doesn't perform as well.

My preference for RTAs is generally for restricted lung hits and for nice and easy laid back lower power vaping with higher strength fruity menthols. It seems several of the more popular tanks are not well suited to my style. Their sweet spots typically require bigger coils with more power and more airflow.

The Merlin Mini is very nice and I find it has a great smooth vaping action and wonderful flavour - but its just so small on the tank size that after a few vaping sessions its empty!

The Subtank Mini (V2) is still one of the easiest and best allrounders for my vaping style. Just a pity its not readily available anymore. Its so easy to use. So easy to coil and wick - and it hasn't as much as dribbled a drop in over a year or more of daily use. The successor is the TopTank Mini with the topfill, but I haven't tried it and I have heard the vaping action is slightly different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @Yagya and @Rob Fisher.
> The Alto seems a little bit light on juice capacity and it's a dual coil atty. I think that starting out, it would be better to try single coils though.
> 
> .



Yes it is tight on juice capacity... but as a flavour and no leak and no hassle tank it's a winner.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/2/17)

AMMIT RTA - Seriously, dont even waste your time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/17)

Silver said:


> I hear you @ddk1979
> Nice thread
> 
> The funny thing with a lot of the tanks I have tried is that each one has its quirks and some of them take quite a while to figure out. Either to prevent the odd dribble or for it to wick perfectly.
> ...




Thanks @Moey_Ismail and @Silver 

I've been playing around with a 4ml Melo 3 that a friend didn't want after a purchase went wrong with Dragon Vape. Had my nightmares with the ccells but I'm now using the standard EC coils and things are coming along nicely. So I've gotten somewhat use to DL hits even though I still MTL most of the time.
I don't see myself going above 30W anytime soon (doing about 25W with the melo) because I've noticed how thirsty the melo is compared to the nautilus that I vape at about 13-15W

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Thanks for sharing @Chukin'Vape 

What's the "sweet spot" for the Ammit?
Build wise, power wise and airflow wise?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/2/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Chukin'Vape
> 
> What's the "sweet spot" for the Ammit?
> Build wise, power wise and airflow wise?



I guess this would be different depending if you like a cooler or hotter vape, however my sweet spot build starts at a 24g 7 Wrap SS for a simple build, 3mm ID, up to a 5 wrap Alien ohm'ing out at plus minus 0.35 also SS. Its an extremely versatile deck, allows you to play with some wire ....find your feet. I can build and wick this thing in 5min, and thats not even rushing it. 

I love a slightly restricted DL hit, and if you have the airflow completely open on the AMMIt - it gives you just that. Did I mention no leaking? this is the biggest problem with RTA's - its an extremely delicate balance, but with this RTA - its slightly forgiving. Cool beginner RTA - flavour defo BANG ON! Go check the reviews, they all say the same thing!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/17)

Thanks @Chukin'Vape 
Well explained, much appreciated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/17)

Thanks @Chukin'Vape - very interesting and really looks simple.
Definitely something to consider.

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/2/17)

Serpent Mini 22  Coil, wick, juice and vape away


----------



## Anneries (11/2/17)

I will also go with the serpent mini 22mm. Honestly in my experience, it was the second tank I built on. Havnt had any issues. Not one. Nadda. Zip. 
All the tanks have their quirks. Mostly (all) related to wicking. 
I can also recomend the discontinued Goblin v2. Its my goto RTA. But it has a small.build deck. 
Or the gemini. But it tends to get stuck. 
These 3 tanks havnt given me any issues after watching 1 youtube video on wicking them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

